# Swiss Silver .935 "Bear?" Pocket Watch



## Pez (Apr 13, 2011)

I am having some trouble identifying a pocket watch, after lots of research online I have gathered the following information but am looking for advice from the experts.

I include photos and information below, many thanks:

Weight: 42g

Age: Bears?!? In use: 1882-1934

Face Diameter: 35mm

Marks: Two Bears, very small four legged animal, a rose?

Silver: 0.935

Makers Mark: CJ

Number on Inside: 515

Serial: 126515

     

More...


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

This is a late Victorian or early 20th C. Watch with, it appears, a Cylinder Escapement. The Movement is called "Barred" because each Wheel has its own Bridge, instead of all of them pivoted in one [back] Plate.

The Movement is almost certainaly a Swiss Ebauche. This is a mass-produced Movement, and as such cannot be traced to any individual Maker.

I do not think that you will get any better resolution for a date.


----------

